# warning about Turkish Roaches (Blatta Lateralis)



## wuwu (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought a starter colony from feedersource. i put them in a 20 gallon rubber storage container. even though they're not a climbing species, i put two layers of Vaseline just in case. today, i went to check on them. i haven't checked on them since Sunday, when they were put in the container. when i opened the lid, a small nymph fell out. i was confused and thought it was weird. then i notice another one near the handle area. then i started freaking out!

turns out they can climb rough plastics AND somehow it's getting through my two layers of Vaseline?? now im scared because i don't know how many could have possibly escaped since those storage containers are not air tight. i know there are a tropical species and infestation is pretty low but who knows. maybe they've adapted. and i do live in southern california where it's pretty warm all year, especially in my garage.

i'm debating whether to just spray Raid on them and cut my losses.


----------



## agent A (Jul 26, 2013)

i hate these things, they run really fast and escape through everything

they also bite me and i had a small nymph wedge itself in an open cut on my arm once and it got infected

crisco seems to slow them but i got rid of all them because i couldnt stand them


----------



## azn567 (Jul 26, 2013)

I've kept this roach species before and IMO they should not be kept as a feeder, as they are more likely to become pests.

I have a good roach species that will suit your needs MUCH better, and i'm local to you.

PM me and I will work something out with you.


----------



## aNisip (Jul 26, 2013)

I keep them in a critter keeper with nothing except an eggflat on the bottom I've had no problems...I don't need vaseline bc they cabt climb the smooth kritter keeper plastic...


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jul 26, 2013)

They're quite capable of climbing rough surfaces and are light enough that nymphs have no problem getting past vaseline. All non-climbing species are capable of climbing non-smooth surfaces--it's like rock climbing for roaches. The heavier ones such as dubia roaches have a more difficult time because they're unable to maintain a grip due to their larger mass. Blatta lateralis are known to have the ability to infest homes, but it's not as likely for there to be an infestation if there's little moisture and food available to them after escaping.

Killing the ones contained now won't do anything but prevent further escapes. You can get the same result by purchasing a new container with smooth sides.


----------



## wuwu (Jul 26, 2013)

I just found a link that Turkistan's are one of 6 species that can become pests in California. why the heck are they sold as feeders??

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7467.html


----------



## azn567 (Jul 26, 2013)

They breed extremely fast compared to other species, so I guess that is why they appeal to some people. It would lower the costs of their feeders significantly compared to buying crickets every week.

THey were always too fast for me then I had liked.

And I guess many people care more about having a business than the potential danger of having a roach infestation...


----------



## Sticky (Jul 26, 2013)

Take some wide packing tape and put that around the inside of the container. I saw this on youtube. It is very smooth and the roachs cant climb it.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 27, 2013)

agent A said:


> they also bite me and i had a small nymph wedge itself in an open cut on my arm once and it got infected


AAAAAAH!!!! TMI! :blink: 

I hope you got it out... Eww... Eww... Eww...


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 27, 2013)

wuwu said:


> I bought a starter colony from feedersource. i put them in a 20 gallon rubber storage container. even though they're not a climbing species, i put two layers of Vaseline just in case. today, i went to check on them. i haven't checked on them since Sunday, when they were put in the container. when i opened the lid, a small nymph fell out. i was confused and thought it was weird. then i notice another one near the handle area. then i started freaking out!
> 
> turns out they can climb rough plastics AND somehow it's getting through my two layers of Vaseline?? now im scared because i don't know how many could have possibly escaped since those storage containers are not air tight. i know there are a tropical species and infestation is pretty low but who knows. maybe they've adapted. and i do live in southern california where it's pretty warm all year, especially in my garage.
> 
> i'm debating whether to just spray Raid on them and cut my losses.


Try Madagascan Hissing Cockroaches. They can't climb up Vaseline. Also, they don't run really fast and the adults have hard ridges on their backs, so they can't flatten down and squeeze into small cracks.

Also, maybe keep your next cockroach culture in a large glass terrarium, with a heater pad underneath (if needed), and Vaseline around the rim. That should stop your problem.

Maybe you didn't make the "moat" of Vaseline as long as it should have been. Do you think the cockroaches were able to reach above it and got a foothold to freedom?


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 27, 2013)

You're screwed.... Bust out the RAID


----------



## wuwu (Jul 27, 2013)

Sticky said:


> Take some wide packing tape and put that around the inside of the container. I saw this on youtube. It is very smooth and the roachs cant climb it.


i did that, thanks.


----------



## wuwu (Jul 27, 2013)

kitkat39 said:


> You're screwed.... Bust out the RAID


 :hammer:


----------



## jrh3 (Jul 27, 2013)

i have some super slick roach barrier i can send you a small cup if you need , i dont keep roaches anymore. just pm me.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 27, 2013)

I had them, there was a adult in the tolit once, enough for me, fed them off quick and did not look back, they freaked me out! I say cut your loses and get rid of them, they are not worth the worry and trouble. whenever I fed them off, I had to have the cup inside a gallon icecream container in case I dropped one, and then stand there till I saw the mantis eating it, did not want to chance opening a mantis container and missing the hiding roach and it get loose, those roaches are just like the german ones that infest houses here in Ohio, trust me not worth the constant worry,then if u see they are all over, u got to move your mantis to spray, and spray once won't do it, you will need at least 3 times to make sure the eggs are dead too, if they drop them outside and hatch, they will invade your home again..... :taz:


----------



## wuwu (Jul 27, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> i have some super slick roach barrier i can send you a small cup if you need , i dont keep roaches anymore. just pm me.


thanks for the offer but i'm getting rid of them. appreciate it.



hibiscusmile said:


> I had them, there was a adult in the tolit once, enough for me, fed them off quick and did not look back, they freaked me out! I say cut your loses and get rid of them, they are not worth the worry and trouble. whenever I fed them off, I had to have the cup inside a gallon icecream container in case I dropped one, and then stand there till I saw the mantis eating it, did not want to chance opening a mantis container and missing the hiding roach and it get loose, those roaches are just like the german ones that infest houses here in Ohio, trust me not worth the constant worry,then if u see they are all over, u got to move your mantis to spray, and spray once won't do it, you will need at least 3 times to make sure the eggs are dead too, if they drop them outside and hatch, they will invade your home again..... :taz:


yea, im getting rid of them. not worth the risk.


----------



## Termite48 (Jul 27, 2013)

Remember if you get an infestation of any insect, the safer (though not immediate death) is to use borax powder. It works on roaches, or about anything that crawls and gets the powder on and inside them. It is really safe. Nine-nine cent stores sell it as Ant and Roach Powder. The active ingredient (Borax) is in a lot of high priced insect powders.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 20, 2013)

it's been about 3 weeks since i got rid of them and i haven't seen any lately so i thought they were all gone. then today, i see two. FML


----------



## happy1892 (Nov 16, 2013)

Red Runners can live when it is below freezing. My Red Runners went through a few nights below freezing recently on my front porch. After vaseline gets old or melts the Red Runners can climb it (other kinds of roaches too, it is a problem for me). It might get cold in central asia.

http://blattodea.speciesfile.org/Common/basic/Taxa.aspx?TaxonNameID=1179022

They can climb rough plastic. They cannot climb slick glass or slick plastic. Red Runners don"t really bite hard. Tape does not work after it gets old (dust or something, I don't know) because mine climbed over it. My parents put pesticides in our house about six months ago and it still kills the roaches as quickly as it used to when the poison was fresh.


----------

